# Rifaximin - In Australia?



## Dogsfoot (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, has anyone been able to get Rifaximin in Australia?Anyone want to post some here?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure if this has been approved in Australiahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rifaximin doesn't list Australia, just Europe and India outside the USAThis is not the one and only antibiotic used for SIBO and several of the other drugs I think are approved in Australiahttp://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestinal_bacterial_overgrowth/page6.htm#tocj has the list.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Not sure if this has been approved in Australiahttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rifaximin doesn't list Australia, just Europe and India outside the USAThis is not the one and only antibiotic used for SIBO and several of the other drugs I think are approved in Australiahttp://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestinal_bacterial_overgrowth/page6.htm#tocj has the list.


The Center for Digestive Diseases in Melbourne can prescribe it.


----------



## ava83 (Jul 11, 2011)

You can get Rifaximin from the Centre for Digestive Diseases in Five Dock, Sydney!! Have a look they have a lot of medication that is difficult to get elsewhere


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Dogsfoot said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone been able to get Rifaximin in Australia?Anyone want to post some here?


----------



## Nardoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Rifaximin is also available through Trimed in Western Australia.


----------

